# Dawg's Log



## Gadawg (Oct 10, 2018)

You guys seem to like these and Im sure Ill have questions so figured I might as well start one for this first blast. 

Stats: 5'10" and about 223 in the AM. Im guessing 12-13 percent bodyfat.  35 years old. Been natural my whole life until recently. Ive been on trt for 20 weeks at 200mg test cyp per week. Just got bloods done and all good there so the blast began. 

Im pinning 250 mg test cyp mon and thursday.  Included in that 500 mg is one mg adex so I doubt Ill need an AI but I have adex on hand if necessary.  Ive pinned four times on this blast and due for the fifth tomorrow.

So far I have made some strength gains but I blame that on the gorging on food Ive been doing. I dont feel anything from the test yet. No libido increase. Energy has actually been a little low lately but Ive still been able to bring it in the gym. 

Ive always done best with a bro split so my split currently is:
chest and light shoulder work (lot of lateral raises)
back, traps, and rear delts
arms
power shoulder mvmt (millitary or ohp), deads, and legs
Im also currently working calves at 5 sets per day and I do one day of intense cardio. (Usually much more than that but I toned it down for bulking purposes)

Im hoping to start feeling the test in the next week to ten days and then things should get real. Plan to run this blast for 12-14 weeks and then manage my own trt for a while before getting started with a doctor I know will prescribe it for me. 

As for trt, unless bloods show something ugly, I plan to run my 200 cyp alongside 200 mast enth for a while. Mostly for the well being benefits but Im sure even low dose mast helps to make gains and the hardening effect will be nice to see what Ive gained. 

Ill get bloodwork in a few weeks. Do you guys typically recommend week 5?


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 10, 2018)

I would allow 5-6 weeks for the test to really kick in...will be following this log best of luck !


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 10, 2018)

Good luck man, glad to see a log. I always enjoy following other people’s progress


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 10, 2018)

First work set on flat bench monday was 315x6. Let's see if we can get it to 10 in 12 weeks. (Assuming my left AC joint doesnt totally separate)


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 10, 2018)

I’m also interested in seeing how you benefit from mast while on trt.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 10, 2018)

I was expecting to see a photo of something floating in a bowl .... but I’ll still enjoy the training log.

Based on those stats you have a solid 40 pounds of muscle on me. You’re going to look like even more of a beast by the time things things done.

Awesome work with the extra clarity and focus. You can feel your new found drive through your posts.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 10, 2018)

Good much man, and.enjoy the sex drive
It's the one of  best ****ing parts.
Only if your wife or girl is down
Then not so much hahaha.

Shits great man, 
Keep us posted 
Will be curious to follow this log

And vid, you too bro


----------



## snake (Oct 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Im pinning 250 mg test cyp mon and thursday.  Included in that 500 mg is one mg adex so I doubt Ill need an AI but I have adex on hand if necessary.



I'm not sure what you're saying here....



Gadawg said:


> Ill get bloodwork in a few weeks. Do you guys typically recommend week 5?



Have a solid 4 weeks in but 5 is just fine. Everything should be leveled out by then. Glad to see you did the BW before your cycle; that's smart. 

Being on TRT for 20 weeks, you're libido should be up from that. Speaking of up, he should be up before you in the morning just on that TRT dose. If you were not waking up under a tent before, I would think something is off. What was your pre-cycle TT on TRT? Everyone is different but a raise in testosterone from average range to above average does not always equate into chasing fatties. Testosterone going from very low to in mid-range seems to have a greater effect on libido.

315x6 to 315x10 is about a 40lb increase in your bench max. Depending on how close you are to your upper end potential, that may or may not be doable. I'd like to tell you it's not obtainable, have you get all pissed off at me and then prove me wrong in 3 months.

In all good luck with this and I'm following along. Here if you need anything, just ask.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 10, 2018)

Snake, my trt test (which Im using along with some UG cyp) is mixed with adex at a rate of 1mg dex to 200 mg cyp.   

Per your other question, Id say my libido is healthy but not high right now. Im pretty sure that after quitting drinking, my E2 dropped even further and is now lower than it should be. Itll be interesting to see what this blast shows me through bloods. When I was drinking daily, my libido was very high and last bloods showed total test at 915. Honestly though, total test means very little for me due to a high shbg level. My free test is where Ive always had the issues. Bloods before trt varied total between 386 and 515. Free and bioavailable were always VERY low though.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 10, 2018)

Seems like a lot of dex, maybe that’s why you haven’t had a high libido


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 10, 2018)

Through the roof when I was drinking which only makes sense. Another of the many reasons Ive left that clinic


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 11, 2018)

Sounds like you have a good solid foundation based on your stats better then most guys, you should see some good gains over time it’s marathon not a race dont push yourself to injury that is never fun, keep it up man!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 12, 2018)

5 pins in and nothing much to report. I am gaining size and some strength but energy is still a little low. I know it's still early to be feeling much of anything yet. Getting a bit of trap acne so hopefully that means my gear is good. It's from a very reliable source. Arms day today. Should be fun


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 15, 2018)

315 x 7 on my first work set today snake. Thats right after 275x10 which I consider my last warmup set since I think I could get it 13-14 times.  6 pins in today. 

Ill take a video and kill some crows when it gets to ten. Just provide your address and Ill send em your way. Internet is full of crow recipes.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 15, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> 315 x 7 on my first work set today snake. Thats right after 275x10 which I consider my last warmup set since I think I could get it 13-14 times.  6 pins in today.
> 
> Ill take a video and kill some crows when it gets to ten. Just provide your address and Ill send em your way. Internet is full of crow recipes.




oooooooh no.....we all get to see the video!!!:beaten:


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice work dawg!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 15, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> oooooooh no.....we all get to see the video!!!:beaten:



Ill post it right here Jenn. Dont you worry.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 15, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Ill post it right here Jenn. Dont you worry.




lol...just checking!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 15, 2018)

29 days sober btw. Bulking is tough bc my metabolism seems to have gone into overdrive. 226 when I got to the gym at 3pm so gotta up calories again.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 15, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> 29 days sober btw. Bulking is tough bc my metabolism seems to have gone into overdrive. 226 when I got to the gym at 3pm so gotta up calories again.



Great job....just don't think about it and keep busting ass!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 15, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Great job....just don't think about it and keep busting ass!!!!:32 (20):



One of those things is an acheivable goal on a daily basis. Just one. Mind over matter every day for both though


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 23, 2018)

So Im on my 8th pin today so basically four total weeks in. Today was chest day. Felt very strong and nearly got 315 for 8 this time. Just couldnt lock it out. 

I have to say though, Im feeling nothing as far as energy boost is concerned, nor have I had a jump in libido. Id say it is very healthy but nothing crazy like I expected. I ordered bloods to see what's up bc this is not feeling like I expected. Zero extra agression in the gym either.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 23, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> So Im on my 8th pin today so basically four total weeks in. Today was chest day. Felt very strong and nearly got 315 for 8 this time. Just couldnt lock it out.
> 
> I have to say though, Im feeling nothing as far as energy boost is concerned, nor have I had a jump in libido. Id say it is very healthy but nothing crazy like I expected. I ordered bloods to see what's up bc this is not feeling like I expected. Zero extra agression in the gym either.



Excellent!!!!!!!!!! Where's your video??


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 23, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> So Im on my 8th pin today so basically four total weeks in. Today was chest day. Felt very strong and nearly got 315 for 8 this time. Just couldnt lock it out.
> 
> I have to say though, Im feeling nothing as far as energy boost is concerned, nor have I had a jump in libido. Id say it is very healthy but nothing crazy like I expected. I ordered bloods to see what's up bc this is not feeling like I expected. Zero extra agression in the gym either.


I’d guess another week or so and it’ll really kick in. You’ll love it!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 23, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Excellent!!!!!!!!!! Where's your video??



Once I hit ten. Wont be long!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 25, 2018)

View attachment 6645


Up about 7 lbs and keeping fat gain to a minimum.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 29, 2018)

No crazy improvements this week but feeling pretty good. Ten injections in and got bloods back today. Test is just listed as greater than 1500. Notice In retaining a little more water but could be diet related. Estrogen has elevated from nonexistent on trt dose (plus 1mg adex per week) to now at 37.2. So 1 mg adex per week will keep me in range on 500 mg test. Should I consider lowering that or just leave it as is?  I dont mind a little bit of water just while blasting and joints and libido are good. 

Experts?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 30, 2018)

I’m still searching on my golden e2 spot.. but I can say I felt great with it at 49.. more bloods coming soon to see where I’m sitting now.
id say be careful not to crash it or else that can mess you up.. sounds like what you’re doing is treating you well


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 30, 2018)

That's good progress, Dawg! Consistent small improvements go a long way.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 5, 2018)

Believe we just got the kick in Ive been waiting for!  12th pin this morning so right at 6 weeks basically. Chest day today.  Pushed 315 for 8 on my first set and it went surprisingly easy. I was really focused on slow controlled negatives but the weight just kept moving up. 

My endurance is very much improved than in the past and a feeling of "I got this" on basically every set. 

Had a great workout and then did some solid cardio for about twenty minutes. 

I notice I can be a little more irritable than before but there could be other reasons for that lol. Gonna maybe add an extra half milligram adex and see how that feels but otherwise doing real well. 

Libido is very strong but not uncontrollable. 

Btw- 50 days sober today

Back day tomorrow. My favorite workout always!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 5, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Believe we just got the kick in Ive been waiting for!  12th pin this morning so right at 6 weeks basically. Chest day today.  Pushed 315 for 8 on my first set and it went surprisingly easy. I was really focused on slow controlled negatives but the weight just kept moving up.
> 
> My endurance is very much improved than in the past and a feeling of "I got this" on basically every set.
> 
> ...



fukk yea dude! and congrats on the 50!


----------



## Disturbed One (Nov 6, 2018)

Very Nice. Gonna be starting my first test only cycle after my next bloods so I’m following this one close. 

Congrats on the 50 days. Keep killin it!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 6, 2018)

I just realized most people post a workout log so Ill try to do a week's worth just so you can get an idea what I do. I pretty well change up the exercises and rep ranges every week and do basically what I feel that day. Sometimes it is all HIT (particularly on arms day). Here was my chest day 

Bench:
Warm ups @ the bar, 95, 135, 225, and 275
Work sets:  315x8, 315x6, 315x6, 315x5 (all to failure)
Finished it with a big drop set as 315-225-135

Incline Dumbells
100x12, 100x10, 100x7, 90x10, 90x7
Finished with a drop set from 90s to 70s

Cable flies
4 sets 9-20 reps each supersetted with pushups to failure

Dip Machine
5 sets (9-20 reps to faiure)

Decline Bench Press Burnout
135- dont remember the reps but at that point I couldnt do many. Maybe 15.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 7, 2018)

Back day:

T-bar rows with a narrow grip:
1 plate- warmup
2 plates- warmup
3 plates- 20
4 plates-12
5 plates-5
4 plates-9
Drop set 4-3-2-1

Lat pulldowns w extra wide grip:
Sets were 70-20, 80-12, 90-8, 90-8, 80-10, Drop set-90-70-60

Barbell rows-
135-15, 185-10, 185-9, 185-8, 185-7, 135-10

Wide grip upright cable rows (pulled into the chest)
5 sets w reps between 20 and 8, 3 stage drop set finisher

Reverse grip pulldows
5 sets between 15 and 10 reps

One arm rear delt flyes (cable)
6 sets between 20 and 8 finished with a four weight drop set

Smith machine narrow grip shrugs
135-40
225-25
275-15
325-12
275-15

20 mins cardio


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2018)

Did shoulders yesterday and arms today. My recovery between sets is ridiculous compared to before. Im also noticing some pumps getting actually painful. Biceps are particularly rough. Really great workouts though and increased agression just in the gym.


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Did shoulders yesterday and arms today. My recovery between sets is ridiculous compared to before. Im also noticing some pumps getting actually painful. Biceps are particularly rough. Really great workouts though and increased agression just in the gym.



Sounds like you’re responding well, but nobody responds better than Gibson. He actually grew an inch in height on cycle once. There’s still hope for you to hit 5’11. Good luck.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> Sounds like you’re responding well, but nobody responds better than Gibson. He actually grew an inch in height on cycle once. There’s still hope for you to hit 5’11. Good luck.



Then I can sell all my lifts!!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 19, 2018)

Man, I dont know what the deal is but I had my first weak workout since this all started. Ive been feeling better and stronger every week until today. My agression in the gym has been sky high and everything has felt light to me. I ate well all day but just had a weak chest day. 

My first work set on bench I was down a rep and everything just felt heavy. I worked hard and got a great pump but just felt like it wasnt there. I was thinking about straight30weight's shoulder injury some so maybe I was being overly cautious but damn.....

I did start a new vial last week so the crazy part of my brain is saying there must be something wrong with it but I know that's not logical. I guess I just expected to always lift well while on blast but I just got a dose of reality lol. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 19, 2018)

unfortunately everyday cant be your best day, dont sweat it


----------



## Jin (Nov 19, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> unfortunately everyday cant be your best day, dont sweat it



Yeah. But it may be that new vile. I’ll take it if you pay for the shipping.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 19, 2018)

It’s a real kick in the dick when you have those workouts. Especially when they’ve all been good. The first 4 weeks of my cycle were awesome, then this stupid flu hit and it’s been over a week since I had a decent workout. ****s with my head. 

I’m sure the next one will be good!


----------



## Jin (Nov 19, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> It’s a real kick in the dick when you have those workouts. Especially when they’ve all been good. The first 4 weeks of my cycle were awesome, then this stupid flu hit and it’s been over a week since I had a decent workout. ****s with my head.
> 
> I’m sure the next one will be good!




I get sick every damn cycle. Feel like I put my body through so much my immune system gets compromised.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 19, 2018)

I can't even tell you the last time I had a cold...only twice in life I had a 24 hour flu..............get better!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> Yeah. But it may be that new vile. I’ll take it if you pay for the shipping.



Ok. Just as soon as Im done with it!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> It’s a real kick in the dick when you have those workouts. Especially when they’ve all been good. The first 4 weeks of my cycle were awesome, then this stupid flu hit and it’s been over a week since I had a decent workout. ****s with my head.
> 
> I’m sure the next one will be good!




Im still blaming you and my fear of shoulder injury.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 20, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Im still blaming you and my fear of shoulder injury.


My bad lol


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 26, 2018)

View attachment 6857
View attachment 6858


Haven't posted much in here as of late so here are a couple first thing in the morning progress pics.  I started this all at about 218 (lightest I had been in years due to my own personal nightmare) and Im sitting at about 232-234 right now. The heaviest I had ever weighed previously was 236 but in those days I retained a lot more water so this is definitely the most lbm Ive ever carried around. I may have been pushing it a little hard on this first blast because I have been feeling somewhat overtrained since last week. Im going to see how the gym feels today and go from there.  

I tried to cut out cardio entirely during this blast but I found it affects my moods too much so Im doing 20 mins after lifting and about 45 on non lifting days. 

Gonna give this about three more weeks and then drop down to my trt dose for a while. At that time Ill decide whether to add a little mast to that dose or not. Giving blood today and sides have been pretty well nothing. A few big zits on neck and shoulders that never seem to go away or shrink but that's about it. I upped my adex dose to .5 mg 3x per week and that seems to be the sweet spot for me. Ill drop to a .25 mg 2x per week on my trt dose.  Thanks for all the info guys. Wish I had a damn tan so I could really appreciate the size Ive put on but that seems like a real pain in the balls in November


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 26, 2018)

Killing it dude!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 26, 2018)

lookin good brother! I get the same thing every cycle (1 or 2 pimples on neck or shoulder area that doesn't go away) Keep up the good work


----------



## Trump (Nov 26, 2018)

Impressive bruv keep it up


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 27, 2018)

Looking excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great work!!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 27, 2018)

I tried to compare the pictures in this thread side by side. Though there is 15 lbs of difference between them I think theyre identical aside from the color of the undies lol.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 27, 2018)

Btw- when I donated blood yesterday my hemoglobin had just creeped above normal range.  BP was 156/96 but I had literally just walked out of the gym from a chest workout to the donation bus and the lady used a normal sized arm cuff.  

Dont forget to give blood fellas. It's a thing we should all do more of!


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Btw- when I donated blood yesterday my hemoglobin had just creeped above normal range.  BP was 156/96 but I had literally just walked out of the gym from a chest workout to the donation bus and the lady used a normal sized arm cuff.
> 
> Dont forget to give blood fellas. It's a thing we should all do more of!



Good work giving blood. 

I think anyone who cycles should have a cuff at home. Food for thought.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Good work giving blood.
> 
> I think anyone who cycles should have a cuff at home. Food for thought.



I have a wrist monitor. Hasnt been high.  She said my pulse rate was 96 if that tells you anything about my body at the time. I sit around 65 resting.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 4, 2018)

Ok, so I have probably been pushing a little too hard and started to feel it some.  I was hoping you couldnt overtrain on cycle but I definitely can.  So I took Monday off but it wasnt really off. Went up to my cabin and cut and split most of a good sized red oak and then did some serious mtn climbing looking for deer. Climbed the ridge again before daylight this morning and headed home around lunch. 

Took a half hour nap and hit the gym. I have decided to switch back to a Yates style for a while to avoid the overtraining.  I have been doing a yates/volume combo for the bulk of this blast but Ive switched to a straight blood and guts protocal. 

I have found that most people dont do real well with this because they just wont push 100 percent on those sets and you absolutely have to hit failure and beyond for this to work on an experienced lifter. Personally, I dont love it simply because gym time is so short but get really pumped about every set. Plus it really phucking works. 

Here is what I did today:

Flat Bench:  lots of warm ups and then two work sets
1.  325x7 (failed on the 8th and had spotter just give enough to get it up SLOW
2.  Triple drop set 315-225-135- I ended up getting 5 reps on each weight


Incline Dumbells:
1 drop set 110-7 dropped to 75-8

Decline Cable Flies:
35lbs 2 sets- failed on the 8th rep on both sets

Incline Barbell Press:
1 drop set 225-135
Think I only got like 8 at 225 and similar on 135. I was pretty gassed at that point. 

My whole chest workout was only 34 minutes. Ill do something similar next week with different exercises.


----------



## Disturbed One (Dec 4, 2018)

Been following your log. Great work, seems like you got some good gains in strength and size. 
How was your diet on your cycle?


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks. Im currently eating everything all the time. I have been just trying to straight bulk so the only thing I make sure of every day is protein. After that I just focus on eating a ton. I eat fast food and ice cream constantly. People will hate to read this but Ive gained very little fat. Once I got to 232-233 though I have really stalled on adding weight. It seems no matter what I eat, I stay here now. Gonna continue til new years and then cut up


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 4, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Thanks. Im currently eating everything all the time. I have been just trying to straight bulk so the only thing I make sure of every day is protein. After that I just focus on eating a ton. I eat fast food and ice cream constantly. People will hate to read this but Ive gained very little fat. Once I got to 232-233 though I have really stalled on adding weight. It seems no matter what I eat, I stay here now. Gonna continue til new years and then cut up


 yeah fukk u dude


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 4, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> yeah fukk u dude



I guess if you cut out 100 or so pints a week your metabolism skyrockets.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 6, 2018)

Back day yesterday. Loving yates training!

Single arm cable rows- 180-7 dropped to 150 for 5 more

T bar rows- 4 plates and a 25:
8 reps dropped the 25, 3 more reps, dropped a plate 5 more reps

Lat pulldown-
Full stack 7 reps, droppped 2 pins for 4 more reps, dropped two pins again for 5 more

Wide grip t bar row:
3 plates and a 25: 8 reps, dropped the 25 for 3 more, dropped another plate for ten more reps

Horizontal narrow grip batwing pulls:
Dont remember weights or reps but it was a quadruple drop set with the first set failing around 7 

2 arm rear delt cable pulls
drop set 25lbs-20-15-10

Dumbell shrugs-
130lb dumbells- about 15 reps. Damn gym needs heavier dumbells. 

Entire back day in 7 sets.


----------



## German89 (Dec 6, 2018)

looking good gadawg!

jin should be honored that you want him as your hall pass.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 6, 2018)

German89 said:


> looking good gadawg!
> 
> jin should be honored that you want him as your hall pass.



Lol. Thanks girl


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 7, 2018)

Shoulder Day:  I dont do a lot of shoulder work because they get worked hard on chest day and Im also scared of injury.  On top of that theyre relatively small muscles so I dont think they need all that much.  


Millitary Machine:  Full stack
Sets to failure 12, 7 with 2 more after 10 second rest

Two arm dumbell lateral raises:
35s-  9 reps w a short pause at the top followed by 6-8 more half/quarter reps. 

One arm cable lateral raises:
1 drop set with weights: 30-20-15-10

Shoulders done in four sets


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 7, 2018)

Good work brother, keep smashing it up.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 7, 2018)

Arms Today:

EZ Bar curls:  115 lbs 8 real slow w 2 more cheat reps to get the negative

Dumbell Preacher Curls:  45 lbs 8 reps per side. Failed on the 9th

Single arm cable hammer curls:  2 drop sets per arm Reps were something like 6-6-12. That rope really slams the forearms on a giant drop set too

Single arm nautilus curl:
4 weight drop set. Reps were like 5-3-6-10

Standing alt dumbell curls:  Ran the rack in a drop set from 50-40-30-20

2 arm tricep pressdown:
Full stack: two sets, reps were 9 and 7

Single arm rope nosebreakers:
2 sets, failure on rep 9 and then rep 7

Reverse single arm tricep ext:
4 weight drop set, reps something like 8-5-4-9

Rope pressdowns:
2 sets, reps were 9 and 7


Really scorched em today. Focusing all my stuff lately on very slow contraction and negative with a squeeze pause at the top of every rep.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Lower back and Legs!

Deadlift:
425 lbs 6 reps and a torture negative on the way back down

Leg press:  (slow reps that bottom out the machibe)
840lbs-10 reps, took me a good five minutes to get over the dizzies from that set

Single leg extension:
Full stack 6 reps dropped 3 pins for 6 more

Single leg curl:
Same as above except not nearly a full stack

Double leg extensions:
Same as single leg above

Hyperextensions holding a 45 plate:
11 reps (real slow with long pause at top) dropped the plate for six more

Standing calf raises:
Full stack for 9 reps then immediate triple drop set w similar reps.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Well, I was just proven how effective Yates style training is once again.  I dropped the volume and started this a week ago. Results were immediate. 

Chest
Flat Bench:  330x7. Last week I barely squeaked out 7 at 325. I pushed 330 for 7 pretty easily this week and failed on the 8th.  2nd set was a drop set.  315-7, 225-5, 135-6

Incline Dumbells:
120x7 dropped to 75x4,
2nd set was 100s for 10

Cable flyes: 35lbs-7, second set was drop set 35x6, 25x7, 15x12

Incline barbell press:
8-25's on the bar so a quadruple drop set.  245x9, 195x3, 145x5, 95x8


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Very tempted to try this. 

Did something similar yesterday but my working set on my main lift probably was way too light.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 10, 2018)

Worked for Mentzer and Yates!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> Very tempted to try this.
> 
> Did something similar yesterday but my working set on my main lift probably was way too light.



It's gonna be tougher to do without a spotter but Im sure you can find ways. It just requires digging deep and going to complete failure and beyond with forced reps or weight drops. People dont give it much of a chance but I have seen such incredible advances over volume style training. The one balls out heavy set is all you need to stimulate hypertrophy. Doing more is extra damage to heal and glycogen depletion. 

Yates entire blood and guts is on youtube. It's a good watch to get an idea and then you can taylor make the protocal to your liking as I have. 

Leg sets will leave you sickly though lol.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 11, 2018)

Once again, drastic increase since last week once I dropped volume. 

Back Day
Close grip t bar row , triple drop set
5 plates-8, 4 plates-5, 3 plates-7

Close grip lat pulldown triple drop
stack-8, two pin drop-4, two pin drop-8

Seated cable row sitting on a dumbell
triple drop
180-7, 160-5, 140-7

Wide grip t bar row
triple drop
3 plates and a 35-7, 3 plates-4, 2 plates-9

Lat pulldown machine
triple drop reps 5-7-9

Two arm rear delt cable flyes 5 weight drop set
35-6, 30-4, 25-3, 20-7, 15-9

Can you tell I believe in heavy drop sets?


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 13, 2018)

Rest day today. Went hunting. Saw a housecat. Wasnt what I was after


----------



## Disturbed One (Dec 13, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Rest day today. Went hunting. Saw a housecat. Wasnt what I was after



Taste like chicken.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 13, 2018)

https://m.imgur.com/MdqCtn5

sitting at about 235. Gotta eat more!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 13, 2018)

https://m.imgur.com/Y6iIVcv


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 13, 2018)

Shoulders

Military on Smith Machine
225x8
205x7
185x7

Cable lateral raises
25x9

drop set 25-20-15. Dont recall reps

"Snake" rows
I just did three light sets of these to try them out. Im leery of upright rows as Ive seen them cause a lot of injuries. These felt good though. Mostly in traps

Dumbell Shrugs
3 sets at 130s. Reps were like 15ish.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 18, 2018)

Blast is coming to an end and I think Im only going to continue to bulk through this weekend. Really sick of eating like this and have finally started to put on some fat.  Can see it in my face right away when it begins.  Sitting at 236-237 right now so it's been a solid run.  

Strength continues to climb.  I pulled 450 for 5 last week and really elevated on legs lately. Work sets should be over 1k lbs on leg press imminently.  

Ill have to drop the weight so I can take a video for Snake's bench press challenge. I started this at about 315x5 and am probably around 350x5 now. 

It's been a lot of fun. Thanks for all the guidance on here. Will drop to trt dose Jan 1.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 18, 2018)

Gonna continue to blast and trt or one and done?


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 18, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Gonna continue to blast and trt or one and done?




I believe you know the answer to that. Lol

But I may be different than a lot of people. Ill try and get a little more each time and then harden back up. I dont really have any interest in being too much bigger than I am now but the composition can improve over time. I think a 9-10 percent bf at about 230 would be perfect for me. 

I dont really see a point in building a body that has no mobility or less than stellar in the endurance department.  Im sure it seems odd to hear from an alcoholic but I am very concerned with my overall health so my blasts will probably always be mild compared to most guys but that's fine with me. Hell, Ive been sitting at the very end of my genetic potential for years so any gains are a pretty huge deal to me.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 18, 2018)

I know how body dysmorphia works though and I definitely have it to some degree. Whatever you look like becomes normal so you always want more. And then the next thing you know, youre a 280 lb japanese guy who still thinks he looks small. 

Im gonna keep my eyes peeled for this.....


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 18, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I believe you know the answer to that. Lol
> 
> But I may be different than a lot of people. Ill try and get a little more each time and then harden back up. I dont really have any interest in being too much bigger than I am now but the composition can improve over time. I think a 9-10 percent bf at about 230 would be perfect for me.
> 
> I dont really see a point in building a body that has no mobility or less than stellar in the endurance department.  Im sure it seems odd to hear from an alcoholic but I am very concerned with my overall health so my blasts will probably always be mild compared to most guys but that's fine with me. Hell, Ive been sitting at the very end of my genetic potential for years so any gains are a pretty huge deal to me.


That's why I ask, as I know your goals are a little different. I think cycles are like tattoos, there's never only one!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 18, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> That's why I ask, as I know your goals are a little different. I think cycles are like tattoos, there's never only one!




Yeah but tattoos are dumb. Lol


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 18, 2018)

Ill probably make a stupid decision and start sleeving this other arm. I dont mind the money or the pain but goddamn thats a lot of hours in the chair.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 18, 2018)

If I could afford it, I'd be body suited....


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 18, 2018)

Damn Im gonna miss this for a few months. 

Last week first set of bench was 330x7 and this week it was 335x8.  For a guy who has been natural lifting for 25 years those gains are supernatural.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes...it’s addicting.....but you’ll get through it!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

238 lbs today

very excited to cut


----------



## eddiek (Dec 21, 2018)

Keep it up Gadawg.  Going to do my first real bench on cycle this evening to use for baseline.  Would love to get to your weight and reps!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 21, 2018)

eddiek said:


> Keep it up Gadawg.  Going to do my first real bench on cycle this evening to use for baseline.  Would love to get to your weight and reps!



Thanks!

Set a goal that seems a little impossible. Then have Snake tell you that you cant do it. 

Im about to come off and start cutting at the same time so Im sure Ill see some lifts decrease. Hoping not too much though.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 22, 2018)

239 this evening so it's basically all over. Gonna wait til the day after xmas to start cutting but Ill drop to trt dose on monday. It all feels really good but Im ready to trim some blubber off and eat healthy. The first place I gain weight is my face and that just happened.  

My plan for cutting is really just to up the protein a little and cut out all the dirty stuff. Ive been eating tons of absolute junk to get enough cals to put this size on and it worked really well so Im just gonna remove the sugar, fast food, processed shit, etc.  I hope I can maintain most of what Ive gained. Never got in a deficit on trt before so itll be interesting to see.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 22, 2018)

Those of you with experience cutting down, do you change anything in your training?  I know it's important to keep lifting heavy and hard but it seems like in a cal deficit, you might be tearing muscle up faster than you can rebuild it. 

Ive never tried to cut down real low before.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Those of you with experience cutting down, do you change anything in your training?  I know it's important to keep lifting heavy and hard but it seems like in a cal deficit, you might be tearing muscle up faster than you can rebuild it.
> 
> Ive never tried to cut down real low before.


I'm not saying this is right or wrong, but I hit the gym with the same intensity no matter what.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 24, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I'm not saying this is right or wrong, but I hit the gym with the same intensity no matter what.



That's my plan. Both because I think it's the smartest and because that's just how I am.


----------



## Jin (Dec 24, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I'm not saying this is right or wrong, but I hit the gym with the same intensity no matter what.





Gadawg said:


> That's my plan. Both because I think it's the smartest and because that's just how I am.



Your collective motivation makes me nauseous.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> Your collective motivation makes me nauseous.



Thats not going to help your bulking. Go read the cologne thread again


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> Your collective motivation makes me nauseous.


Might change the signature to “heavier than thou”


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 31, 2018)

Been back on trt dose for 3 pins now and have cut cals and increased cardio. Down about 5 lbs.  Went to the gym today with the intention of pre exhausting chest and then focusing all on incline for a while. Gym was too crowded for all that so i sat down on a flat bench.  

Did an all out set of 340 for 6 and failed miserably on the 7th but decided to go heavy and just see how things felt. Sets were:
365-3
385-1
405-1
Drop set 315-6, 225-7, 135-9

I havent gone that heavy in probably 14 years but it felt pretty damn good. Even after two ses for reps to failure, 405 felt very easy. Dont know where my PR is now but Im definitely the strongest Ive ever been. At 35 years old, Ill take it!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 4, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> 405 felt very easy


I hope I can say that someday


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 4, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I hope I can say that someday



1PRP injection.....


----------

